

Tell HN: Professional Branding and Identity for your Startup for $100 - wavewash

My friend has extraordinary skill at creating company branding and identities. He created the logo for my startup ( http://www.blabberize ) and it’s been really great for our image. He recently is spending some free time between jobs and mentioned that he has been doing some sketches for fictitious companies to expand his portfolio. He finds creative work more fun than most of the high profile companies he works for. I suggested that there may be some people who would love to have the quality of his work in the startup community that may not have the resources to pay for his caliber of work. Here’s a link to his portfolio:<p>http://www.thomas-doyle.com<p>He’s willing to deliver a company logo for $100. All you have to provide is: 1: Name of the Company 2: Imagery that you would like incorporated and/or text 3: Your vision of what you like the logo to look like.<p>I'm posting this here because when I started my startup four years ago I didn't have any money to spare and I needed a logo. My friend ended up building this stellar iconic graphic that ended up being our defining image. He went on to bigger and greater things, and I felt lucky that I got to tap into his talent back when I didn't have the money and it was worth so much more. I think it anyone starting a startup would think this is a godsend.
======
lukeholder
Spam.

~~~
wavewash
I was worried it would come off as spam. _shrug_

The design firm he works for does very high profile work. He expressed he
enjoyed making the logo for my startup. According to him smaller companies
like progressive and exciting logos. I just thought I'd post it here.
Hackernews has been a great community to me and this seemed like a really nice
opportunity.

